

Women 2.0 x Startup Quote: Wendy Tan White, Founder, Moonfruit - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7590260543

======
raychancc
Sustaining a successful business is a hell of a lot of work, and staying
hungry is half the battle.

\- Wendy Tan White (@wendytanwhite)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7590260543>

